# Ultra-Shear pen mandrel



## qquake (Apr 2, 2020)

Has anybody seen this? Expensive but intriguing. I think it's interesting that they use a collet on the tailstock side too. I know those who turn between centers won't care, but for those of us who still use a mandrel it might be something to think about.






						Ultra-Shear Pen Mandrel System and Precision Pen Turning Bushings
					

Introducing the Ultra-Shear Pen Mandrel System. Each component is designed and manufactured with one goal…keeping your pen perfectly centered on your lathe.




					cdn.woodpeck.com


----------



## TonyL (Apr 2, 2020)

I watched the video and like their measurement products. If I was not a TBC turner, I would give it a shot. I would start out with their mandrel system and a set of sierra and jr gent bushings.  I do like turning both barrels at the same time. I do see where a more true mandrel and more snug bushings would help. I don't see (just don't understand the geometry) how any system would overcome lathe run out (assuming there was any), I do not know. I will say that if someone invents a mandrel systems that does overcome lathe run out, that could be a game changer (this system doesn't make that claim....it just will not add to existing run out, which is nice..

Bottom line: I am "sucker" for toys/tools/gadgets/dogs/ and my wife's big brown eyes. I would get it. Maybe I will.  Thanks for the post Jim. Good turning and GREAT HEALTH to all.   Whatever higher power you all "worship", may he/she/it/them protect you.


----------



## qquake (Apr 2, 2020)

I am a tool whore, and love any new tools. But the $130 price tag is really off putting. Even the $42 Whiteside mandrel is pricey, but I'm still looking at it.









						Whiteside - Pro Pen Mandrel #2 MT
					

Gone are the days of off-centered turnings and the need for spacers for those shorter projects. The Whiteside Pro Pen Mandrel system incorporates similar technology used on today’s most modern CNC machines. This technology allows for a superior hold on the mandrel, while providing quick, easy...




					www.woodcraft.com


----------



## Brotherdale (Apr 2, 2020)

Looks like a very slick setup. They make nice tools for sure. Engraving the part number on the bushings. That alone is a stroke of genius! I’ve spent the last few years labeling small containers to hold them, and have occasionally gotten them mixed up ruining a blank.


----------



## howsitwork (Apr 2, 2020)

I would go with. 2Mt ERCollet set instead. I have two an er32 and an er20 . Just as accurate and somewhat more versatile as you can get a whole range of collets for them.

Seems a lot for a limited system to me. 

I do fancy their tube carbide squaring set though. Once the current unpleasantness is over might have to import one.

Toys for the boys ....


----------



## qquake (Apr 2, 2020)

I do have a collet chuck, and used to use it for turning pens. But it's a little big and unwieldy, and using the spanner wrenches to loosen or tighten it is fiddly.


----------



## qquake (Apr 2, 2020)

howsitwork said:


> I do fancy their tube carbide squaring set though. Once the current unpleasantness is over might have to import one.
> 
> Toys for the boys ....



I have the trimmer and LOVE it! Might be my favorite pen turning tool.


----------



## tjseagrove (Apr 2, 2020)

qquake said:


> I have the trimmer and LOVE it! Might be my favorite pen turning tool.



I have the full set of the trimmer but watch out...it cuts like butter and you can trim into the brass tube and not even now it.

The mandrel looks great but would be nice to see all the bushings included for a reasonable fee.


----------



## qquake (Apr 2, 2020)

Yes, I'm VERY careful when I get close to the brass.


----------



## howsitwork (Apr 2, 2020)

This is remote torture guys ! 

A new shiny toy to temp me....


----------



## TonyL (Apr 2, 2020)

What is holding me back is waiting until July 1. If I could have all by Sat, I would buy it. (Then probably not use it until July 1 LOL).


----------



## eharri446 (Apr 2, 2020)

I have a complete set of the pilots for the Wood River trimmer, but they will not fit into the one from Woodpecker. All is not lost though., with the aid of my trusty metal lathe I will be turning the pilots down to fit the Woodpecker end mill.


----------



## pturley (Apr 3, 2020)

eharri446 said:


> I have a complete set of the pilots for the Wood River trimmer, but they will not fit into the one from Woodpecker. All is not lost though., with the aid of my trusty metal lathe I will be turning the pilots down to fit the Woodpecker end mill.



Be sure to leave a short length (1/8" is plenty) of the pilot shaft at nearly the original diameter.  This is a feature on the Woodpecker's pilot reamers that protects the top inside corners of the carbide inserts. 

Or, just buy Woodpeckers Pilot reamers...


----------



## LPSteinmetz (Apr 25, 2020)

I like Woodpecker tools but, man, they are expensive. That said, after much consideration, I ordered this but not supposed to ship until after July 1.


----------



## qquake (Apr 25, 2020)

This is what can happen if you're in a hurry. This is acrylic acetate, not acrylester. AA isn't usually brittle. Be careful and go slowly!


----------

